# Pistol Pete's 2022 Lawn Journal in Montgomery Texas



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Finally creating my own lawn journal, more so to hold myself accountable and actually get this renovation done this year. :lol:

A little backstory. We built the house and moved in 2017, way before I found this forum, so if I could rewind and get our builder to do different things with the soil/sod/leveling etc I would have.. but here we are.

We live on 1 acre. The builder originally sodded St Augustine on the entire front and then about 10 feet out on sides and back. I really focused on the front the first year or two. I have a pretty solid plan going there after finding this forum and am happy with results so far on the St Aug. Then we had a pool built summer of 2019. That created a huge mess in the back. Compaction issues as well as drainage issues where they dug down with a skid steer to pick up piles of trash to move to dumpster.

I brought a little fill dirt in and got most of the drainage issues fixed, still holds pockets of water in certain areas.

This past summer was terrible in the back. Probably turned to 80% weeds throughout. Huge grub problem so moles are plentiful. My two dogs now have dug holes EVERYWHERE! The back half of the yard that is unfenced is 100% weeds. Has been super uneven since day 1. Mowing it on the zero turn is jarring to put it lightly.

After reading hours on top of hours of posts on this forum, here is my plan (also need some ideas and suggestions):

Step 1) Get a soil sample. Hope to have that sent off this weekend.

Step 2) Gly everything. Fenced and unfenced in the back. Multiple rounds.

Step 3) *Till*.... I know, I know... dont till is the concept here. I am not 100% set on this, but its where I am leaning. I really wanted to rent a harley rake but the nearest one that I can find is in San Antonio. Not going to work. Even if local it looks to be around $1200 to rent for two days. I found a guy locally that will do the work for $800, but its a little bit bigger machine, not the dingo version. I am not sure he can get to every nook and cranny around the footprint of the house, or even get through the 4' gate leading into the very back.. So I am leaning towards a hydro rear tine tiller from home depot.

My other option is a buddy has an old tractor and a box blade. Ill admit I have never ran a box blade before. I want to create a slight swale on the north end of the property which I will post a pic of below to show, where the water runs to and either dry creek bed or a few catch basins to be piped out to the pond in the back.

Step 4) Irrigation. I have a buddy in the business and he is going to work with me on that. The builder only installed irrigation in the front lawn. I am only irrigating the fenced in 12k. The back 7k I wont have irrigation.

Step 5) Bring in enriched top soil. I got the quote for 12 yards delivered. Spread that and drag mat it to level after irrigation is installed. Maybe 1-2 more rounds of Gly if things pop up.

Step 6) Bring in 18 pallets of Tiff tuff for the fenced in 12k. I know I may come up a little short, but may not lay sod on the north end near the house. Plan is to pour a driveway extension there eventually for my travel trailer etc.

Step 7) Have someone come out and hydro seed the back 7k. This is sort of a new idea I just came up with. I bought some cheap seed at Home Depot, was going to spread and hope for the best, but I think hydro seed would be a better option here.

Someone talk me out of tilling everything first and foremost.. I really think it will fix the dog holes, loosen up the soil to cut the swale on the north side, break up some compaction etc. I know it may cause issues with leveling after sod, but its in super bad shape now. Most of the soil is heavy heavy sand, but there are sections that are hard clay, especially in the very back.

Looking forward to the journey.. I think


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Here is the birds eye view with what I am working with, and then a picture of where I want water to flow to and run to the back if possible.

The red circle is where its still holding water. Not shown in this view is crushed stone driveway for trailer parking. Its crowned so nowhere for the water coming out of gutters to go but to collect. When I pour a driveway, my plan is channel drains or something to get water to the north swale etc.

These pics were from early last Spring.. yard looks nothing like this really. Pretty full of weeds now. That little dog you see, she is covered in grass spurs every trip outside..


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Here is looking towards the back fence. Again, it looks like the yard might be salvageable in these pictures, but Im ready for a full reno.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Finally, this is the right side of the patio. Pretty significant slope down off the deck here, and holds a little water where the raised garden sits. I move that garden last weekend to further back down the fenceline. My plan is to add some soil and gade the slope better. May have to end up with a french drain there.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Also forgot to mention. I also have a pull behind brinley dethatcher. I saw at least one post here where someone pulled that around after killing everything for 100s of rounds and it leveled/smoothed. I am not against that either.. just not sure if that will work in my situation.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

May be pivoting here just a bit.

Met with a contractor over the weekend to get a quote on the hydro seed process. He quoted bringing in 2 loads of soil, grading, and spraying all 20k sf of back for a dang good price. Cheaper than what I could do it for myself after renting equipment etc.

He says they typically use common bermuda for hydro seeding. I asked about different types of seeds and he said he would check with the supplier, but they can almost get whatever for an extra price.

I am now leaning towards letting him just spray the common. I wont be reel mowing, at least not in the first year or two. Hoping I can still cut the common low with my zero turn, maybe around 1.5" without scalping and hoping it will look good.

I am worried I will look back and wish I would have sprung for the upgraded seed, but his price for common is hard to beat as a turn key solution..


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

What's the price difference between the common quoted and a higher end Bermuda seed? I've seen some really good looking common Bermuda lawns on here before if you want to search around for those.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Waiting on him to get back to me on something like Arden for seed. But he did mention it will be much more.

Although the lawns on this forum are really inspiring, I dont think I will ever find the time it takes to maintain anything below 1". So if I can get a nice looking lawn with my zero turn at the lowest setting, it is mission accomplished for me.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

IMHO if you are not planning on going below an 1" or even .75" then you will be fine getting the common.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Without scalping lol, your lawn had better be LEVELED really well. I'm having a problem with this and I need to level or knock down some areas every years. Plus your heavy mower we want to make ruts in areas.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Yup, I text him yesterday and mentioned I was leaning towards common the more and more I think about it.

He is going to do most of the heavy lifting, but after irrigation, and before he sprays the seed, I am going to drag the living heck out of it with my homemade drag. I hear you loud and clear on being level.

From reading threads here, I somewhere picked up it is best to seed when soil temps reach around 65 degrees. Given that, we are probably in a holding pattern for a month or so.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Well, we have progress.

Sprayed a few rounds of Gly, then had a contractor come over and till, rake, level with a couple loads of top soil. I drug it for several hours after.

The soil is still really sandy. More so than I initially thought. The hydroseed guy said not to worry, it will grow just fine in this.

Irrigation starts today. Then I will drag for several more hours with the homemade drag.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice backyard oasis you got there!


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Nice backyard oasis you got there!


Thank you! Cant wait to not have sticker burs everywhere and the kids can actually walk through the yard without shoes on.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Irrigation is almost complete. Should be done this morning, then its spray day!


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Well, its done. Glad its all over with..now the real work begins I guess. Hahaha

The pool is SUPER filthy.. dirt and dust layering the bottom.

I think it looks great, now I just pour the water to it for the next few weeks and we will see how it goes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Following. Any pics? Surely you've got sprouts by now.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Following. Any pics? Surely you've got sprouts by now.


I wish.. they just sprayed yesterday afternoon. He said water in 24 hours and then short water cycles twice daily for two weeks. Should have good sprouts in 10 days or so


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Duh. Aggie looking at your joined date, not the posted date. Sorry!


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

We have germination!!

I've never been so excited to see grass grow. Haha.


----------



## Pistol58 (Apr 1, 2021)

It is starting to take off but a couple hiccups and need some advice:

First, I'm seeing a lot of bugs such as ants, spiders etc. I have Bifen and a sprayer, but is it too early? Will it hurt the germination at all,

Second, when should I start fertilizing? Should I go with a starter fert first? My plan is urea at some point but probably way too early now. Maybe not??

Last, I assume pre emergent should be out of the question at least till my fall application?


----------

